# Assistant Facility Security Officer-Burlington



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Assistant Facility Security Officer*
Institution:
Northeastern University

Location:
Burlington, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/10/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Assistant Facility Security Officer

About Northeastern:
Founded in 1898, Northeastern got FREAKING HUGE!

Responsibilities:
As the Assistant Facility Security Officer (AFSO), manage the day-to-day aspects of the national industrial security program (NISP) at the Kostas Research Institute (KRI) at Northeastern University, LLC, in the areas of personnel, physical, technical, coordination with the program office, and classification management; and manage special security functions at KRI as the Industrial Security Specialist (ISS), in a fast-paced university-based research facility. The AFSO/ISS reports to the KRI CEO/Facility Security Officer (FSO). The primary work site will be at KRI, located on Northeastern University's Innovation Campus at Burlington, MA, with travel to the main university campus in Boston, and occasional overnight travel for programs, training and conferences.

Qualifications:

In depth knowledge and experience with the National Industrial Security Program (NISP), NISPOM, ICD's and related industrial security guidance/manuals.
Knowledge and experience with JPAS, DISS, NISS, e-QIP, STEPP, ACCS, and e-FCL.
Knowledge and experience with classified contract process, SCI, SAP and COMSEC programs.
Knowledge and experience with SF-86, DD-254, DD-2345, DD-441 and SF-328 processes.
Minimum of four years Industrial Security experience working in a DoD Contractor SCI/SAP environment.
U.S. Citizen, with current, active TS security clearance and in-scope adjudication, with ability for TS/SCI.
Familiar with NIST 800-171 requirements to achieve Level 3 CMMC Certification.
Demonstrated ability to exercise discretion in determining actions and managing outcomes.
Effective verbal and written communication skills, and interpersonal skills to work in collaborative academic and industry research environment with interaction with law enforcement, military and intelligence agency representatives.
Strong organizational and administrative skills, with attention to detail and follow-through, including the ability to plan, schedule, and prioritize activities, and records management including maintaining accurate administrative security files and audits.
Self-starter with ability to work with minimal supervision, and ability to work extended hours when needed.
Valid driver's license.
Bachelor's Degree (Industrial Security, Criminal Justice, or related field preferred).
Security + certification, and Certified Industrial Security Professional (ISP) designation preferred.
Salary Grade:
13

Additional Information:
Northeastern University is an equal opportunity employer, seeking to recruit and support a broadly diverse community of faculty and staff. Northeastern values and celebrates diversity in all its forms and strives to foster an inclusive culture built on respect that affirms inter-group relations and builds cohesion.

All qualified applicants are encouraged to apply and will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, religion, color, national origin, age, sex, sexual orientation, disability status, or any other characteristic protected by applicable law.

To learn more about Northeastern University's commitment and support of diversity and inclusion, please see _www.northeastern.edu/diversity_.

To apply, visit https://careers.pageuppeople.com/879/cw/en-us/job/504163

jeid-7f32c340cb195a409b8b99a4bdd5050a









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Northeastern University

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/2071341


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah, yeah they really did get freakin huge Jim LOL!!!


----------

